# Antler score test



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anybody know of a website that has a quiz for field judging antlers?

There used to be one several years ago, but I cant seem to find it or it may not be around anymore. They had a picture of a buck from several views, you typed in your estimate, and they told you the answer.

Id like to find something like this again.

Thanks


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

bowsite.com used to have some field judging games.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

www.whitetaildomains.com it shows you several deer and then gives you a score. There are several others also.


----------

